# Fish vs Flax



## NYBlueNose (Apr 22, 2012)

I put VERY high quality fish oil into every bowl of my dog's food. However, it is becoming quite costly. I can get very high quality, organic flax seed oil for a very low price. My question however, is; which is better? 

Is one better than the other? Is the difference significant? 

Any and all information/opinions are welcome.

Thank you!


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Fish Oil vs. Flaxseed Oil

Flaxseed oil contains more Omega-3's than fish oil. However, the Omega-3's in flaxseed oil are in an inactive form (ALA). Special enzymes are required to convert the inactive ALA into the active forms (EPA and DHA). Some animals, especially carnivores like dogs, do not have the required enzymes to do the conversion. 

Recent research shows that fish oil has more positive benefits on pets with disease, because the fatty acids contained in fish oil are readily available for use. Particularly, fish oil has positive effects on dogs with inflammatory diseases, such as allergies, arthritis, kidney and heart disease, and cancer. Flaxseed oil does not seem to be as beneficial to dogs with inflammatory diseases. 

However, flaxseed oil seems to be anti-cancerous, and is also effective in improving the skin and coat conditions of dogs. 

Flaxseed oil can be a dietary source of soluble fiber. Increasing soluble fiber in the diet can help counter tendencies to constipation. 

Fish oil, therefore, is the preferred fatty acid supplement for dogs with inflammatory diseases. Flaxseed oil can be used to improve skin and coat conditions, and to counter constipation and perhaps inhibit cancer growth.


----------



## NYBlueNose (Apr 22, 2012)

Wow, that was far more informative than expected. Thank you so much. I think what I'll do is... put flax seed oil into her food for one meal, and fish oil for another. This way, she gets a healthy dose of both, thereby making her even healthier than before. Thank you for the information!


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

No prob! Glad to help


----------



## Stanced Out Bullies (Jul 21, 2012)

i talked to my vet about this he told me that the dog needs both a organic plant oil and an animal oil, so i just mix olive oil and fishoil and just put a tad in the food and mix it around and has drastically improved one of my dogs with dry skin .


----------



## versatile (Apr 23, 2012)

Stanced Out Bullies said:


> i talked to my vet about this he told me that the dog needs both a organic plant oil and an animal oil, so i just mix olive oil and fishoil and just put a tad in the food and mix it around and has drastically improved one of my dogs with dry skin .


fish oil is rancid same with most plant oils. the only plant oil that isn't rancid is clary sage seed oil (2 years tested at 120 plus degrees in direct sunlight) and that is way too expensive for most people's dogs. if you feed a wide variety of raw meaty bones (frozen fish, beef, goat, rabbit, venison, chicken, turkey, etc) with 10-15 percent organ meat your dogs fatty acid needs will more than be covered.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

versatile said:


> fish oil is rancid same with most plant oils. the only plant oil that isn't rancid is clary sage seed oil (2 years tested at 120 plus degrees in direct sunlight) and that is way too expensive for most people's dogs. if you feed a wide variety of raw meaty bones (frozen fish, beef, goat, rabbit, venison, chicken, turkey, etc) with 10-15 percent organ meat your dogs fatty acid needs will more than be covered.


Fish oil rancid ? That's news to me....please elaborate on what you mean by that considering most people use fish oil as a supplement. I buy only from natural shops where the fish is tested and I also buy sardine/anchovy oil because where they are such a short lived fish that they have very little if any at all mercury built up in there system.


----------



## versatile (Apr 23, 2012)

Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> Fish oil rancid ? That's news to me....please elaborate on what you mean by that considering most people use fish oil as a supplement. I buy only from natural shops where the fish is tested and I also buy sardine/anchovy oil because where they are such a short lived fish that they have very little if any at all mercury built up in there system.


the omega 3's break apart releasing free radicals even before they reach the bottle. once they process them into oils they are completely rancid. fish have omega 3's in cold water. flaxseed oil, chia oil, and krill oil are in the same boat. besides being rancid fish oil causes the build up of arachidonic acid. arachidonic acid causes inflammation and premature aging.


----------



## NYBlueNose (Apr 22, 2012)

versatile said:


> the omega 3's break apart releasing free radicals even before they reach the bottle. once they process them into oils they are completely rancid. fish have omega 3's in cold water. flaxseed oil, chia oil, and krill oil are in the same boat. besides being rancid fish oil causes the build up of arachidonic acid. arachidonic acid causes inflammation and premature aging.


I gotta be honest, I've never heard anything like this before in my life. Fish oil is considered a staple for people who go above and beyond for their dog(s) because of it's incredible health benefits. These benefits more than extend to humans as well. Flax seed, because it has ALA, which fish doesn't, is also an incredibly valuable supplement for dogs. "Rancid" doesn't mean too much in this case. It's like saying yogurt is bad because it's "spoiled" milk.


----------



## versatile (Apr 23, 2012)

NYBlueNose said:


> I gotta be honest, I've never heard anything like this before in my life. Fish oil is considered a staple for people who go above and beyond for their dog(s) because of it's incredible health benefits. These benefits more than extend to humans as well. Flax seed, because it has ALA, which fish doesn't, is also an incredibly valuable supplement for dogs. "Rancid" doesn't mean too much in this case. It's like saying yogurt is bad because it's "spoiled" milk.


yogurt....is milk. milk is the hands down worse thing people can eat. ever heard of casein? the whole reason omega 3's are good is because they have less double bonds than omega 6. people who think they are doing well with fish oil will find out sooner or later. the omega 3's are only good while the fish is in cold water. i want every year possible. believe what you want. the real solution for fish oils is in frozen fish. at first flaxseed seems like it is doing great things but after a while those taking flaxseed oil to long have skin problems and some peoples skin actually peels/easily scraped off.


----------



## versatile (Apr 23, 2012)

oils are bad for humans just like they are bad for dogs.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Versatile .....I respect your opinion but I'm not taking your word as factual info. do you have any literature to back up what your saying? Do you not drink milk? I mean that's insane that all mammals pretty much are raised on milk as babies and yet your saying its the worst thing for us to drink. I love milk but only drink skim and I have several glasses most days mainly for breakfast . I'd love to see proof on why its so bad as well as why omegas for us and dogs are no good.


----------



## versatile (Apr 23, 2012)

Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> Versatile .....I respect your opinion but I'm not taking your word as factual info. do you have any literature to back up what your saying? Do you not drink milk? I mean that's insane that all mammals pretty much are raised on milk as babies and yet your saying its the worst thing for us to drink. I love milk but only drink skim and I have several glasses most days mainly for breakfast . I'd love to see proof on why its so bad as well as why omegas for us and dogs are no good.


no way i drink milk. milk is pus and fat. a human is meant to grow up in 17-25 years. a cow grows in less than 2 years. milk is highly acidic and turns the cell acidic. this produces mucus. meat and dairy are the major sources of mucus in humans. acid/mucus is the cause of heart disease and almost every disease known to man. milk is the reason most kids get cavities and women get osteoporosis. to process milk and meat you have to piss out calcium. you know milk is bad...the usda/fda recommends it.

i don't have proof of the fish oil rancidity. i shouldn't have said fish oil increases arachidonic acid because that was inaccurate. i was mixing up flaxseed oil with fish oil. fish oil suppresses the immune system in high doses and i am certain of that one.


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

LOL Wow this is interesting.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

MSK said:


> LOL Wow this is interesting.


To say the least lol!


----------



## NYBlueNose (Apr 22, 2012)

Milk definitely isn't too healthy, but it is far from the "worst" thing we can eat. You also might want to specify the fact that the ONLY reason why it is so bad is because 1 - the hormones given to the cows are passed into the milk, and 2 - we are the only animal on earth that eats/drinks another animals milk. If you were to try to argue that truly organic milk is a terribly unhealthy thing to consume, you'd be scrambling for information to back it up. 

Back to the real subject though, fish oil and flax seed oil's health benefits are not opinions - they are 100% factual and proven.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Milk is healthy unless your drinking whole fat milk......I drink organic skim milk or hood milk. Most of the milks specify that they are hormone free these days. 
I agree with you Nybluenose on the proven health benefits of fish and flax. I never read a health book that said to stay away from it because its rancid. I would like to see factual info on that.


----------



## versatile (Apr 23, 2012)

Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> Milk is healthy unless your drinking whole fat milk......I drink organic skim milk or hood milk. Most of the milks specify that they are hormone free these days.
> I agree with you Nybluenose on the proven health benefits of fish and flax. I never read a health book that said to stay away from it because its rancid. I would like to see factual info on that.


skim milk is worse for you than whole milk. they raise the protein content by adding dried milk to it. the reason the dairy industry pumps the skim/low fat milk on you is because they know people are trying to be healthy and they can use the cream to make more dairy products. dairy in no shape or form is ok. the kill the babies for veal and make the cows live their lives in cramped quarters, fed grain, pumped full of antibiotics and hormones for more milk production. that's where we're getting all the effeminate males you see nowadays.
:clap:


----------



## NYBlueNose (Apr 22, 2012)

No offense man, but I actually just laughed out loud at that one. All of these things can easily be researched. If there was dried milk and protein added to it and it wasn't on the label, the company would be immediately sued. Not to mention....it wouldn't pass FDA standards and they would cap them for false advertisement.


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

versatile said:


> skim milk is worse for you than whole milk. they raise the protein content by adding dried milk to it. the reason the dairy industry pumps the skim/low fat milk on you is because they know people are trying to be healthy and they can use the cream to make more dairy products. dairy in no shape or form is ok. the kill the babies for veal and make the cows live their lives in cramped quarters, fed grain, pumped full of antibiotics and hormones for more milk production. that's where we're getting all the effeminate males you see nowadays.
> :clap:


My brother and I don't even like milk.
If you can't produce scientific proof of these allegations, perhaps you should stand down.

I was just reading along and then all of a sudden gay people come from drinking milk. WTH! Talk about left field.


----------



## NYBlueNose (Apr 22, 2012)

I completely agree, nothing about this argument is rational. Far too much of this is radical, conspiratorial beliefs, without any real evidence or proof. Moreover, the entire argument is based on a blanket statement, like EVERY single place on Earth creates, packages, and sells milk in the same way, as well as treats their bovine in the same way. Sorry man....but it's ridiculous. Have you ever been on a dairy farm? Because I grew up 200 yards from one... and none this happened.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

EckoMac said:


> My brother and I don't even like milk.
> If you can't produce scientific proof of these allegations, perhaps you should stand down.
> 
> I was just reading along and then all of a sudden gay people come from drinking milk. WTH! Talk about left field.


Crap! I should stop drinking milk then because someone thought I was a lesbian the other day because I'm athletically built with cut arms because I workout and take care of myslef. Can you say stereotype lol! I know what I like and it ain't girls  I mean to each there own but I like a mans anatomy better  LMAO!

Love you Shanna!!! 

Seriously though versatile that comment is just wrong


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Not too many buff lesbians round here Shannon. We're all chubs. Too hot to exercise. LOL!
It's funny how the buff girls get pegged that way. Just makes the boys want you more if they think it though. 

You are my token straight friend.


----------



## versatile (Apr 23, 2012)

moo glue sucks the minerals out of your bones. to process milk you must piss out calcium. hepatitis, pox diseases, polio, papillomovirus, etc all came from milk. the dairy industry does a great job covering this up. how could flooding a child with extra hormones not affect their mental state? milk combined with the fact that all the meat is female (sterile males) flooded with estrogen (that's another reason i feed goat and lamb...they still have testicles). male chicks are killed second day for nuggets. alzheimers, diabetes, cancer, kidney stones etc are all caused by milk. i didn't bring up all the bacterial infections caused by milk.


----------



## versatile (Apr 23, 2012)

to process milk you must piss out calcium. it's called moo glue for a reason (it sucks the minerals out of your bones). 80 percent of proteins found milk is casein. casein is also glue used to hold furniture together. kidney stones, heart disease, cancer, arthritis, osteoporosis, diabetes, etc all caused by milk. they flood the milk with hormones and combined with the fact that all meat is female (sterile males) also bombarded with hormones.....why is it hard to fathom this is the cause of the mental state?


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

:rofl: Because their altered really?? Oh well I like whole milk I'm not getting rid of something I enjoy just because of a conspiracy theory. LOL I guess I'm doomed...


----------



## versatile (Apr 23, 2012)

MSK said:


> :rofl: Because their altered really?? Oh well I like whole milk I'm not getting rid of something I enjoy just because of a conspiracy theory. LOL I guess I'm doomed...


the diseases i mentioned aren't conspiracy theory.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

MSK said:


> :rofl: Because their altered really?? Oh well I like whole milk I'm not getting rid of something I enjoy just because of a conspiracy theory. LOL I guess I'm doomed...


Seriously .....what would I dunk my OREO'S in?


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> Seriously .....what would I dunk my OREO'S in?


Isn't that it


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

MSK said:


> Isn't that it


Got milk?


----------



## NYBlueNose (Apr 22, 2012)

Hahahahaha and THIS is EXACTLY why you are NOT supposed to believe everything you read on the interwebz.


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

NYBlueNose said:


> Hahahahaha and THIS is EXACTLY why you are NOT supposed to believe everything you read on the interwebz.


:goodpost:


----------



## Kai (Jun 10, 2012)

I almost started to write a response to such a stupid response but then realized once you argue with stupidity you look stupid yourself. With that said, let me go finish my glass of chocolate milk after I kiss my girlfriend  lmao


----------



## NYBlueNose (Apr 22, 2012)

Hahahahahaha! Well said. I just ate an absurd amount of Chocolate Mocha Mousse ice cream, lol. And no, I'm NOT kidding.


----------



## versatile (Apr 23, 2012)

Kai said:


> I almost started to write a response to such a stupid response but then realized once you argue with stupidity you look stupid yourself. With that said, let me go finish my glass of chocolate milk after I kiss my girlfriend  lmao


what's really stupid is you think you should be drinking from an animal.


----------



## Kai (Jun 10, 2012)

versatile said:


> what's really stupid is you think you should be drinking from an animal.


Nah, I dont I think I should but I still do it. It taste great


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Dear God. Is this what I was mmissing in this thread?! Lol. I love milk. I go through a gallon a week by myself. And u know what else? I've never broken a bone in my life.

But all this about hormones in milk causing gay people? Really?! I think the term conspiracy theory is correct. Oh and for what it matters, my dog and I r both carnvores!


----------



## versatile (Apr 23, 2012)

Odin's_BlueDragon said:


> Dear God. Is this what I was mmissing in this thread?! Lol. I love milk. I go through a gallon a week by myself. And u know what else? I've never broken a bone in my life.
> 
> But all this about hormones in milk causing gay people? Really?! I think the term conspiracy theory is correct. Oh and for what it matters, my dog and I r both carnvores!


the osteoporosis kicks in later in life. ever had a cavity? teeth would be first to lose calcium before the rest of the bones. i'm vegan. my dogs are on raw meat. amazing people fighting for milk after everything it's done to humans and cows. no more about milk/meat turning your cells acidic from me. no more on how almost every disease known to man can be cured by cutting these from your diet. last you'll hear from me on the subject unless one of you need help reversing the degenerative diseases.


----------



## Kai (Jun 10, 2012)

versatile said:


> the osteoporosis kicks in later in life. ever had a cavity? teeth would be first to lose calcium before the rest of the bones. i'm vegan. my dogs are on raw meat. amazing people fighting for milk after everything it's done to humans and cows. no more about milk/meat turning your cells acidic from me. no more on how almost every disease known to man can be cured by cutting these from your diet. last you'll hear from me on the subject unless one of you need help reversing the degenerative diseases.


Good. I was starting to wonder if you were ever going to stop.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

versatile said:


> the osteoporosis kicks in later in life. ever had a cavity? teeth would be first to lose calcium before the rest of the bones. i'm vegan. my dogs are on raw meat. amazing people fighting for milk after everything it's done to humans and cows. no more about milk/meat turning your cells acidic from me. no more on how almost every disease known to man can be cured by cutting these from your diet. last you'll hear from me on the subject unless one of you need help reversing the degenerative diseases.


u mean those cavities had nothing to do with the lack of brushing when i was younger and the ungodly amount of sugary candy i would eat not to mention the upwards of 5 sodas a day i use to drink?

and i agree with Kai. just stop.


----------

